# SPS30S code still works for 30sec skip



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I can confirm that SPS30S code still works on the Bolt as it has on previous models.

Its a bit funky since when you hit play the Quickplay menu pops up but just keep going with the keystrokes. Took me a couple tries but the 30sec skip works just fine now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

How does the 30-second skip work when viewing a recording in QuickMode? Does the QuickMode pick right back up, without any hiccups?

(p.s. I'm also curious if it skips the 30s of "quick" playback, which would have been 42s at normal speed, or if the 30-second skip jumps 30-seconds of pre-quickened content, which would be just 23s of QuickView time-space.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It will probably be easier to add the codes via kmttg.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So do the 30 second skip and commercial skip work in the 30% faster mode?

e.g. in 30% faster mode, hit a commercial, hit D, you're back to the show again AND still in 30% mode?

or the same with 30 second skip (maybe it hasn't been commercial skip enabled yet), and you're still in 30% faster mode?

yes, I know it's *OBVIOUS* to do it this way... but I wouldn't put it past them to not do the obvious thing...


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

mattack said:


> So do the 30 second skip and commercial skip work in the 30% faster mode?
> 
> e.g. in 30% faster mode, hit a commercial, hit D, you're back to the show again AND still in 30% mode?
> 
> ...


Quick mode does continue after 30 second skip and commercial skip. 30 second slip advances 30 seconds of recorded time whether quick mode is enabled or disabled. Seems smart since commercials are 30 second increments.

Can someone explain why you need to do the SPS30S code deal on Bolt? Without the code if I hit the advance button (above skip button) once it skips 30 seconds , hit it twice it skips 60 seconds, three times 90 seconds, and so on. So what does this code do for me?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

montivette said:


> Can someone explain why you need to do the SPS30S code deal on Bolt? Without the code if I hit the advance button (above skip button) once it skips 30 seconds


What you showed in your video was not the 30-second-skip, but rather the 30-second-_slip_, a later invention (IIRC it came out with the Premiere). Slip does a kind of auto-stopping fast forward. Skip just skips -- press the button and you're 30 seconds into the future, no waiting, no sped-up video. It's perhaps subtle, but skip is significantly faster, especially when you stack them up. (Of course the new D-button skip is faster still.)

Interestingly, there's a progression here that shows TiVo's increasing willingness to attack commercials (even as, ironically, they put ads into their own interface).

1st: 30-second-skip, accessible only via a "backdoor code" sequence. (Without it, the button just jumps to the end of a recording, and back.)

2nd: 30-second-slip, now a standard function, but one that ensures the ads aren't _completely_ hidden -- for that, you still need the backdoor code.

3rd: Skip mode, complete and ultimate rejection of ads. The only thing stronger would be an automatic invocation of this mode at every break.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> What you showed in your video was not the 30-second-skip, but rather the 30-second-_slip_, a later invention (IIRC it came out with the Premiere). Slip does a kind of auto-stopping fast forward. Skip just skips -- press the button and you're 30 seconds into the future, no waiting, no sped-up video. It's perhaps subtle, but skip is significantly faster, especially when you stack them up. (Of course the new D-button skip is faster still.)
> 
> Interestingly, there's a progression here that shows TiVo's increasing willingness to attack commercials (even as, ironically, they put ads into their own interface).
> 
> ...


Good explanation. So i should have said in previous post 30 second slip does not adversely affect Quick mode.In my head anything that moves fast is skipping. When I skip on sidewalk for example I am still visible. p

I did the code deal and got the three thumbs up tones. When I press advance it still does 30 second FF with video visible during FF same as before the code was entered. So either 30 second skip does not work or I am doing something wrong or different than OP. I found this video on 30 second skip and followed same process but behavior on Bolt did not change. 




Not a huge deal to have it working. I will use skip mode when it is available. Also when commercial is visible when I see a girl in swimsuit eating a huge burger I can stop, rewind and watch it. With skip mode or 30 second skip I would not know it ever happened.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Use the remote function on KMTTG to enter it. I had trouble getting it to work on my Roamio. First time was a charm when I used KMTTG.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

montivette said:


> Not a huge deal to have it working. I will use skip mode when it is available. *Also when commercial is visible when I see a girl in swimsuit eating a huge burger I can stop, rewind and watch it. With skip mode or 30 second skip I would not know it ever happened.*


That's the primary reason why I prefer slip to skip.


----------

